# I don't have social anxiety anymore. I'm cured.



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi, I don't know if I should continue posting on these boards, because I've been miraculously cured from SA over the past 3 weeks on vacation. I've had SA since I was 10 years old, finally realized what I had about a year ago, made a lot of baby steps where I appeared more confident in front of others but inside I was still quite scared and often reverted back to my SA tendencies. There were certain times where I had less SA (like right after working out, or if I purposely talked louder, or if I read a good insightful book), but they never lasted. I was still generally the timid, anxious person I have been throughout most of my life.

But what ended up happening these last 3 weeks visiting family and seeing new places was amazing. I experienced so many things, forced to be in social situations that changed my life...and now I don't have any anxiety anymore. This SA stuff can be cured!


----------



## 0rchid (Aug 19, 2006)

That's great, congrats! I'm like how you were with less SA right now, I have brief moments of "highs" that alleviates my SA but doesn't last very long.


----------



## Redefine (Jan 11, 2005)

Cool man! I'm glad you went out, traveled and experienced new things. To see the world in its full beauty is my goal in life too. New experiences can really change a person.

BTW, that Adriana Lima is smokin in your avatar there.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Awesome Strength. Good work. Also, I'm almost cured of my social anxiety too. 

Gerard


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm feeling a lot better, but I dont feel able to make a 'cured' pronouncement just for now! I am going to go on 'what I'm able to do' I think. I went on a date last week and had no anxiety at all, felt totally natural. But I still had mild panic when I had to introduce myself in front of a class. I found I was able to be really assertive with a lot of people, but got freaked out when I drunk guy was a bit hostile towards me on a train. I always find that I dont know whats going to affect me until I'm in that situation, so for now I am just continuing to try stuff out. I might try chatting to girls I have only just met next as that was always a difficult one - but I have a good date under my belt so lets see what happens now! Whoo girls and relationships and stuff.

Good to see lots of people doing well here!

Ross


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'm happy you're doing so well, Strength!  

Personally, I'm trying to move away from dichotomies such as "cured" and "not cured" since I find them to be misleading and inaccurate. It seems that my social anxiety has been reducing, but like life, it is fluid and in constant motion. It is not always present or always not present, and I can't see how it would ever be permanently unchanging (be it low or high). I don't think ALL social anxiety can be removed, nor do I wish that it is all removed.

I'm finding that I'm feeling more at peace with myself though, which I think was a major problem for me just a few years ago. It's interesting that such a simple step can reduce SA, especially since it's an indirect method (I'm not directly "attacking" SA head-on so much now, and yet I'm reducing it through passive, indirect means).

I wish you continued success and happiness, Strength!!


----------



## kriminator (Jul 6, 2007)

Hopefully it sticks, but you are probably just high on life

I have very little anxiety too when being with family or close friends


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow, this is great news! I hope you remain anxiety-free and feel free to continue posting to help the rest of us.


----------



## flewnifowneazzz (Aug 28, 2007)

congratulation!! I'm so happy for u!!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi, 

I had a similar experience on my recent trip to Italy staying with relatives there. There was something about how strangers who are related accept you unconditionally because you are related to them -and this just did seem a good experience. ...also, I really loved one cousin of mine in particular -who was just lovely. I had only met him before when I was two.

Ardrum: you seem to have an excellent way of looking at everything. -Like a kind of very down-to-earth outlook, that can't fail because it is very patient and easy-going attitude.

I've found it a real challenge to get out of thinking in terms of 'fighting' anxiety, and that whole creating dualities, vicious circle, etc. -It seems to me that truly looking at the situation with a new perspective that is not just rehashing the old outlook (of fighting anxiety and therefore just repeating anxiety it self) is not an easy thing to do. And that is why I am somewhat impressed by how you express your thinking.

I have quite a bit of work to do before I really change my approach and no-longer fear my fear. But it may also be a case of momentum and of the need to push my self a bit. ...then slowly slowly, experience can effect my thinking, then thinking my experience, etc and it will be easier to really approach life with a healthier attitude and perspective.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Hey RubyTuesday,

Just don't beat yourself up about not being able to change an approach fast enough. Just notice that you are wishing you could change faster. 

I haven't even given much thought to whether I'm changing my perspective, or how my perspective "should" be. I've basically just "let go" of much of that (again, not forcibly or directly, but rather by simply noticing the thoughts), which is why I find this to be a pleasant, passive "approach," if you want to call it that.

Nothing has to come all at once. There really isn't a "destination" anyway.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

That's very helpful, Ardrum!!

I'm hovering in between a little jealousy and admiration!
-Good on you.
And if I have any questions/concerns, I'll tell you about them and that way I can get a better -approach, right?- on it all.

How are you finding Steve Hagen's book?
You seem to be absorbing it well.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...I think I may even copy what you just wrote and keep it for future reference!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'm enjoying the book very much. I finished the "Freedom" chapter, and now I'm at "Free Mind." I might read one chapter per day, to help with absorbtion over time.

Just so you know, I also fall prey to thoughts/beliefs that I find myself wishing I didn't have. I just think that going "I shouldn't think that! Stop it!" only enhances the magnitude of irritaion, and reinforces the feelings. By just noticing thoughts, it's strange... it's like I'm seeing how those feelings/thoughts aren't "me" anymore. It's just something being perceived, much like a dog or a warm day. Not something I identify with.


----------



## socanxdpr (Oct 2, 2013)

This realting to distant relatives and getting improvement with SA is I thinkk a self-con. I hope for your sake I am wrong, but anything that depends on others and externel things is not going to help SA in the longer term.
For that it needs a change of attitude and usually that means chemistry. Attitude or state of mind can impact your brain chemistry and vice versa.Therein lies the key. I say this because I know it from my own case of extreme SA which is now cured and has been since I took Nardil. This is changing my brain chemistry to a more 'normal' one and that has changed my entire life and outlook for the good. 
SA needs reality and real cures, not temporary gimmicks an fascination with a girl or relatives or anything so external. No way!


----------



## dolphine222 (Oct 11, 2013)

That's great to hear!


----------



## matahari (Sep 30, 2013)

ardrum said:


> I'm enjoying the book very much. I finished the "Freedom" chapter, and now I'm at "Free Mind." I might read one chapter per day, to help with absorbtion over time.
> 
> Just so you know, I also fall prey to thoughts/beliefs that I find myself wishing I didn't have. I just think that going "I shouldn't think that! Stop it!" only enhances the magnitude of irritaion, and reinforces the feelings. By just noticing thoughts, it's strange... it's like I'm seeing how those feelings/thoughts aren't "me" anymore. It's just something being perceived, much like a dog or a warm day. Not something I identify with.


very good. well done.. i wish you enjoy life more. truly.


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

Grats!


----------



## SweetJane (Jul 11, 2012)

Wow, congrats! What is it in particular that changed the negative thought patterns of SA?


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

This thread is back from 2007. Why the hell necro it?


----------



## dcaffeine (Oct 26, 2013)

Hey OP, for me, after i workout, i am super outgoing and talkative. How could i be like that all the time?


----------



## phelonena (Oct 29, 2013)

Wow.I know this is an old thread but boy has it inspired me.As a newbie here,I am absolutely soaking up all the positives I can get.Thank you.I feel that i have been looking at myself completely wrongly! wow! what a waste of a fantastic life....mine that is.


----------

